# ... Quack



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)




----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful :flrt:


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Cheers, this guy came up to me when i was having a cuppa he kept trying to eat my shoelaces.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

sketchin said:


> Cheers, this guy came up to me when i was having a cuppa he kept trying to eat my shoelaces.


ahaha, aww bless!


----------

